# Latest Update from DAIC



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi All,

Mailed up DAIC and got the automated response from them & mentioned below are the major points out of that:this is latest of 7th Jan 2011


Priority Group 3 applications are allocated only where all Priority Group
2 have already been allocated. 

Applications lodged before the following dates are currently being considered by a case officer:

Priority 2 State Migration Plan*:

(* State migration Plan currently available for VIC, ACT, NT, QLD, Tas, WA & SA)

*All Priority 2 applications from VIC, ACT, NT, QLD and Tas lodged on or before 13 December 2010 have been allocated.*
For applications with an occupation on the Western Australia State Migration Plan the current allocation dates are as below -

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 VE 176 (e-lodged): 12 November 2008 VE 176 (paper): 12 November 2008

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged 24 December 2008
VB 886 (paper): 24 December 2008

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475 VF 475 (e-lodged): 12 November 2008 VF 475 (paper): 12 November 2008

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487 VC 487 (e-lodged 24 December 2008 VC 487 (paper): 24 December 2008

Following the announcement of the SA State Migration Plan on 5 January
2011, allocation of SA SMP applications will commence in the week
beginning 17 January 2011.
Allocation of WA and SA SMP applications will then continue until all
applications lodged on or before 13 December 2010 are allocated.
At this time the allocation of Priority 2 applications will continue
for all states based on date of application.

Priority group 3

*Allocation of Priority Group 3 applications will recommence once all
onhand Priority Group 2 applications have been allocated.* Any application that was previously Priority Group 4 that is now
eligible for Priority Group 3 processing which was lodged before the
dates listed below will be allocated first once Priority Group 3
allocations resume.

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175 VE 175 (e-lodged): 14 January 2009 VE 175 (paper): 14 January 2009

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 VE 176 (e-lodged):14 January 2009 VE 176 (paper): 14 January 2009

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 475 VF 475 (e-lodged): 14 January 2009 VF 475 (paper): 14 January 2009

Skilled – Independent Regional (Provisional) subclass 495 and Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored subclass 496 UX 495 and UZ 496 (e-lodged and paper): All applicants who have an occupation on the new Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 have been allocated.

Skilled – Independent (Residence) subclass 885 VB 885 (e-lodged) 7 March 2010 VB 885 (paper): 15 January 2010

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) subclass 886:
VB 886 (e-lodged) 7 March 2010
VB 886 (paper): 15 January 2010

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) subclass 487 VC 487 (e-lodged) 12 March 2010 VC 487 (paper): 6 November 2009




Two points to ponder over here...when DAIC say that they will process club 3 applicants ones the club 2 applicants are over that mean....club 3 applicants process'g would start soon(in a month or so) as acc to the update mentioned above they are already done with 13th Dec 2010 club 2 applicants....am i m true in concluding that??


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

any comments??


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

PankajNamdeo said:


> any comments??


Well, as more applicants receive sponsorship with every passing day, it just means unless and until all the SMP applications are processed, cat 3 apps will sit on the desk.

armandra!


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

I personally feel that this announcement by DIAC is senseless.
How can Priority 3 commence if there is no last date announced for submitting the SMP (Priority 2 applications) to DIAC is finalised? 
Every day at least 1 application SMP application would be submitted to DIAC around the globe and this will continue all the 365 days. 

I am getting a hint that in coming years DIAC will accept only State/Region sponsored visas for PR.

Let's face the situation as we have no option...... we can upgrade ourselves with Certifications in this spare time as they are quite expensive there in OZ. 


armandra said:


> Well, as more applicants receive sponsorship with every passing day, it just means unless and until all the SMP applications are processed, cat 3 apps will sit on the desk.
> 
> armandra!


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Gaurav said:


> I personally feel that this announcement by DIAC is senseless.
> How can Priority 3 commence if there is no last date announced for submitting the SMP (Priority 2 applications) to DIAC is finalised?
> Every day at least 1 application SMP application would be submitted to DIAC around the globe and this will continue all the 365 days.
> 
> ...


sounds very bad...but wat about the max time limits that DAIC will finalize the application...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

As DIAC has announced 18 to 24 months for finalization, I wounder how DIAC will stick to their word, if the SMP applications keep on coming??? 


PankajNamdeo said:


> sounds very bad...but wat about the max time limits that DAIC will finalize the application...


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't think it is a bad thing that SMP applications would go on being submitted. Basically, we are being delayed if there are not enough case officers to allocate to us. Once the massive backlog is processed and things reach a steady state, I am sure there will be some case officers who don't have anything else to do  They will then start processing our cases (hopefully!!!) Keep up the high spirits people!!!! Don't give up so soon - they trials are just starting!!!!



Gaurav said:


> I personally feel that this announcement by DIAC is senseless.
> How can Priority 3 commence if there is no last date announced for submitting the SMP (Priority 2 applications) to DIAC is finalised?
> Every day at least 1 application SMP application would be submitted to DIAC around the globe and this will continue all the 365 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

always nice to hear +ive things..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

pankaj when they say all SMP applications, it does not mean they wont move to priority 3 if they have one application pending. i am sure they allocate X number of cases to an officer each day and they would be moving to priority 3 soon enough. states are taking their own time to grant sponsorship. i would give give it max 3-6 months for priority 3 applications to start moving, i am sure they would want to move their backlog now. remember in 2009 when there were changes, new CSL was announced, that time also ss applications were before csl and they were both moving simultaneously.. if a ss application was taking 2 months for a CO, CSL was taking 4 but they were both being processed.. they for now are only clearing the backlog that has been piling since last year plus


----------



## aqswdefr (Aug 27, 2010)

Being an analyst, for aus immi dept, I do not get any clue regarding these type of announcements for the last 2 years.

Is it so classified(top secret) more than a nations state bank policies(even they give certain indication) that they left anxiously awaiting applicants to make merely hunches/presumptions regarding their own keep on changing(unstable) procedures of immigration.

In my view, when one responsible entity have accepted the application from an applicant, it’s their moral obligation to provide ample info for an applicant to be able to plan or decide “in definite” for their career and life paths. If they are not so morally active entities than as a minimum, they should generally stick to the criteria for the applicant at the time for which he/she has applied.

Even a lad would know there is no rocket science involve for processing an immi application. 
Or they are just having people/systems of 1800s.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

That is a bit harsh I think. Their overriding responsibility is to ensure that if person X is being given a visa today for purpose Y, then there is a valid need in Australia of person X for purpose Y. They make this very evident at all steps of the process. For example, the client service charter says explicitly that although they strive to finalize 75% cases within the time limits, these times are not binding and can change. And there have actually been cases where the visas for a particular year were capped and the applicants' fees were returned to them!!! So in the end, it is our own luck. If there is a need for us in Australia and we apply at the right time, only then can we expect to go. And I think this is fair enough...



aqswdefr said:


> Being an analyst, for aus immi dept, I do not get any clue regarding these type of announcements for the last 2 years.
> 
> Is it so classified(top secret) more than a nations state bank policies(even they give certain indication) that they left anxiously awaiting applicants to make merely hunches/presumptions regarding their own keep on changing(unstable) procedures of immigration.
> 
> ...


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

PankajNamdeo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Mailed up DAIC and got the automated response from them & mentioned below are the major points out of that:this is latest of 7th Jan 2011
> 
> ...


I have launched my 176 e-visa application (Under Vic SMP) in 1st week of December.. as per above DIAC a CO should be allocated in my case, still showing 'Required' status in Document Checklist... any way to confirm that I got a CO.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

nadeemzonline said:


> I have launched my 176 e-visa application (Under Vic SMP) in 1st week of December.. as per above DIAC a CO should be allocated in my case, still showing 'Required' status in Document Checklist... any way to confirm that I got a CO.


Well maybe they have officially assigned the CO but he/she hasn't gotten around to processing your application? Whenever you hear from you CO, could you please update us all here on the site? It would shed some insight into how fact things are moving and provide some indication of future speed. Many thanks!!!!


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Well maybe they have officially assigned the CO but he/she hasn't gotten around to processing your application? Whenever you hear from you CO, could you please update us all here on the site? It would shed some insight into how fact things are moving and provide some indication of future speed. Many thanks!!!!


thx buddy, I always like to share beneficial stuff with expat.


----------



## omar (May 8, 2010)

Heard from DIAC for submission of Form80 and after that Silenceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
i recon i have been assigned CO finally.


----------

